# New Look for my Website



## Fragomeni (Jul 15, 2010)

Discontinued thread. Ignore this. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Angelina311 (Jul 16, 2010)

The website looks plain and simple. If the purpose of this website is to increase your awareness/ business. The landing page should be about us, but not the nude images [cause when I click the link, it brought me to nude images]. 

And, hey, I love your images especially the landscape! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Fragomeni (Jul 16, 2010)

Angelina311 said:


> The website looks plain and simple. If the purpose of this website is to increase your awareness/ business. The landing page should be about us, but not the nude images [cause when I click the link, it brought me to nude images].
> 
> And, hey, I love your images especially the landscape! Keep up the good work!



Haha, sorry about that. I guess I should probably have said what I was going for. The site is just meant to be simple and plain (exactly what you said) portfolio site with no extraneous features or distractions that direct attention away from the photos. It isn't meant as a business promotional tool. It defaults to the nude page at the moment for no reason other then that is just what its set to but thanks for pointing that out. I'm going to change it now just so there are no surprises for anyone if they happen to go to the site while at work or something similar.

Thanks


----------



## Fragomeni (Aug 30, 2010)

Just updated the website with a new section for my collections (still under development but plenty of my camera collection is on there already). Also added a new blog that I'll be posting on. Check it out if your interested  www.FrancescoFragomeni.com


----------



## Fragomeni (Aug 30, 2010)

...and I'll eventually end up putting up an age disclaimer because there is already some and will probably be more content not entirely suitable for all ages. I want my site to be representative of me and I'm not always appropriate


----------



## Sachphotography (Aug 31, 2010)

Yikes........all Im gonna say


----------



## Fragomeni (Aug 31, 2010)

Yikes back at ya Daniel...all I'm gonna say 


*Notice: I'd like to discontinue this thread. Please ignore. Thank you.*


----------

